# موقع نقرة



## اعلانية (2 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يسر موقع نقرة للإعلانات بأستقبال اعلاناتكم على الموقع [/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]علما ان تكلفة اعلانكم سوف يكون اما على عدد النقر على اعلانكم او عدد مشاهدة اعلانكم [/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]وهناك عروض واسعار منافسة جدا للاستفسار الاتصال على الرقم التالي [/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]0955529742[/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]روابط موقعنا [/FONT]​


:sm150:​


----------



## اعلانية (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: موقع نقرة*

اهلا وسهلا بكم


----------



## اعلانية (7 يونيو 2011)

*رد: موقع نقرة*

تم وضع مواد دعائية جديدة بالموقع 

تفضلو بزيارة الموقع


----------



## اعلانية (9 يونيو 2011)

*رد: موقع نقرة*

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع


----------



## اعلانية (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: موقع نقرة*

اهلا وسهلا بكم


----------



## اعلانية (30 يونيو 2011)

*رد: موقع نقرة*

تم تفعيل اخر المبوبات


----------



## اعلانية (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: موقع نقرة*

اهلا وسهلا بكم


----------

